# diseño de un tabano electrico



## hector rubio (Jun 8, 2006)

quiusiera que me ayudaran en la construccion de un dispositivo usado en la ganaderia. para arrear el ganado,es como un generador de pulsos de alto voltaje,pero alimentado con baterias racargables


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

hector rubio dijo:
			
		

> quiusiera que me ayudaran en la construccion de un dispositivo usado en la ganaderia. para arrear el ganado,es como un generador de pulsos de alto voltaje,pero alimentado con baterias racargables



Hola, la verdad no sabía de eso :O, en el rancho le gritamos a las vacas y solitas van y vienen, en ocasiones les hechamos las bestais en cima o a los perros.

En Fin, si nos dice a que frecuencia oscilan estos tabanos, tal vez podamos ayudarle a diseñar uno.

Pero este sonido molesta a las vacas y por eso se van?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php

busca high voltage

Lo dificil es el trasformador, donde buscar...

Calentadores de gas
un flyback de una tele o monitor.(el transformador con una ventosa + 555 (genera una onda 15khz)+ transsistor o mosfet


----------



## hector rubio (Jun 8, 2006)

bueno mis queridos compañeros el tabano no produce ningun sonido,se los voy a describir es una especie de baston metalico en la punta que al hacer contacto con la piel da una descarga


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

hector rubio dijo:
			
		

> bueno mis queridos compañeros el tabano no produce ningun sonido,se los voy a describir es una especie de baston metalico en la punta que al hacer contacto con la piel da una descarga



mmm, no me agrada eso de lastimar a los animales, pero usted sabrá que es lo que hace, en pablin, hay un elevador de 15v o algo así, ese pueede servirle.

Saludos


*******

Mire, econtré este, espero le sirva http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news09/nota01/electrificar.htm

Saludos


----------



## microtronic (May 3, 2009)

yotambien estoy interezado en el tabano nadien tiene una sugerencia....la intencin no es lastimar el animal hay veces que la vestia es necia y no teien medio al ser humano pero con un poco de corriente se pone pilas..es solamente para que se mueva no es para matarla ni mucho menos


----------

